# Red Tail Catfish



## zach987 (Sep 13, 2005)

But they are so cute, they don't get too big do they? <--being sarcastic


Giant catfish


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Ooof, that's a big-un, isn't it? And people wonder why we tell them they shouldn't keep one in a 10 gallon tank....


----------

